# Looking for a Partner to hunt Southern Illinois!



## z71mathewsman (Aug 26, 2007)

I just got my hands on 186 acres in southern Illinois.We hunted the bordering property last year,so I know what's on this property.This property hasn't been hunted at all the last 2 years.I'm looking for a extra person to go up with me to help on the travel expenses.It is a DOE hunt only,unless you have a BUCK tag and are looking for a spot to hunt.The hunt is  $100 a day,,the house I have got rented is $57 a night.I can take 1 maybe 2 if your intrested.


----------



## Spooner (Aug 26, 2007)

Z71, I'd be interested after 11/17/07. I have an Archery Buck Tag but I'm going to Hancock County with an outfitter. If I don't shoot a Buck I'll contact you. This is my first year in Illinois, been hunting Western Kentucky for several years. Been looking for someone to travel with.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Aug 28, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## kevincox (Aug 28, 2007)

What days are you going? Im hunting southern Illinois also Nov 5th-10th. If your going on different dates that that I could go if I still have a buck tag left


----------



## z71mathewsman (Aug 29, 2007)

*Illinois!!!*

Looking at leaving here from Georgia on the 7th of Nov. for at least 7 days.Maybe you can hang around and hunt with us.I'm hunting in the Vienna area.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 29, 2007)

Z, if you think you are going to run into this again next year let me know and I will be more than glad to run up with you.  Unfortunately I chose to gun hunt Illinois this year and did not buy a bow license because I didn't have anyone to go with but did have some guys to go up with during gun.  Good luck this year and hope you get a big one.  Let us know how you do.


----------



## jimmystriton (Aug 31, 2007)

What county are you hunting??? I have a lease in Clay county and i hunt bow shotgun and muzzleoader. I am going up 24 Oct through 6 Nov....I have hunted il for years...


----------



## z71mathewsman (Sep 1, 2007)

*illinois!*

It's in Johnson County.It borders Shawnee!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Illinois!*

Still needing that commited hunter for my rut hunt in Illinois! Got a few wanna's,,but no takers yet! Let me know.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Oct 7, 2007)

*Illinois!!!*

Alright guys,,,it's coming on strong. I still need that committed hunter to drive up to Illinois with me. 4 weeks,4 weeks, 4 weeks.


----------



## pmcIntosh (Oct 7, 2007)

It sounds like a great trip . would be intrested  but have to find out about a hunt that I put in for In the center  part of the state. Will be going to Kansas next year. Paul


----------



## kevincox (Oct 7, 2007)

z71mathewsman said:


> Looking at leaving here from Georgia on the 7th of Nov. for at least 7 days.Maybe you can hang around and hunt with us.I'm hunting in the Vienna area.



I might take you up on that, but I want know until my hunt ends on the 10th. If I don't fill my buck tag I could come hunt with you on the 11th until......I need to get your cell number so I can call you and let you know if I'm coming or if there is room for me.


----------

